# North Carolina Patients



## silasraven (Apr 9, 2013)

rejected for the year 2013, are there any politicians for NC we can get elected in the pro pot cause? maybe this year we can find some and change minds.


----------



## nameno (Apr 11, 2013)

Going to take a lot of money to find to find a politician that has educated themselves on cannabis that is honest enough to do what is right & not what he's told. That's the problem we have in S.C. Most of them are addicted to power,there is political power,sexual power,and the power of money,many others. We have to offer some kind of power,money is usually the easiest.Good Luck,Peace


----------



## Pappabear03 (Jul 15, 2013)

The reason they voted to kill the bill with an "unfavorable report." is that the state lawmakers were being "harassed" by phone and email from North Carolinians in favor of the bill. So instead of moving forward with something that is clearly important for their constituents, they voted to kill the bill instead. Way to go NC politicians working against the people you are supposed to represent.


----------



## Normakegan (Oct 21, 2013)

That's exactly what I don't understand let the people vote on it!!! How can they say that with all these people calling supporting a bill it's considered harassing? People are going to get it anyways like myself! I guess they prefer us to just drink the pain away and cause more problems!


----------



## randybishop (Nov 15, 2013)

This new NC general assembly is the first republican controlled in over 100 years, the previous general assembly was bad but this republican controlled one is 1000 times worse. 
They have fast tracked hundreds of bills that favor big business, anti-environment and strip away citizen rights as fast as they can. It's crazy. 

And the excuse about "too many phone calls" and "harassment" is complete BS, they do that when they have no intention of
passing a bill and they prop up some BS excuse. Basically what they are saying when they get too many phone calls
is "quit annoying me with an issue that does not have a chance in hell to become law".

Believe it or not there are still some good representatives left in the general assembly, that are smart and fight for our rights. 

For example, the primary sponsors of the NC medical marijuana bill:

*Representative Kelly M. Alexander*
http://www.ncleg.net/gascripts/members/viewMember.pl?sChamber=H&nUserID=579

*Representatives Pricey Harrison*
http://www.ncleg.net/gascripts/members/membersByDistrict.pl?sChamber=H&nDistrict=57

Representative Patsy Keever (no longer in office)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patsy_Keever

Representative Glen Bradley (no longer in office)
http://www.ncleg.net/gascripts/members/viewMember.pl?sChamber=House&nUserID=607

*Representative Susan Fisher*
http://www.ncleg.net/gascripts/members/viewMember.pl?sChamber=H&nUserID=463

*Representative Paul Luebke*
http://www.ncleg.net/gascripts/members/membersByDistrict.pl?sChamber=H&nDistrict=30

*The best thing you can do as a voter is to EDUCATE yourself on a candidates position regarding 
medical marijuana BEFORE they get elected.* It's too late now, these guys will be in office till 2014, 
so when the next election happens in 2014 that is when YOU have the power. 

Candidates want votes and they can be swayed on their position more so when they are running 
(unless they are in a gerrymandered district). This is when you send all the calls to candidates 
and ask their position on medical marijuana. Getting them to commit to introduce a bill for your vote if they 
get elected is a good strategy. Sure, many candidates will say anything to get elected, but if enough folks 
pressure them to introduce a MM bill in exchange for a vote, the likelyhood of it happening is much higher.
Then after the candidate is elected you remind them about their promise to introduce a MM bill.


----------



## greenlikemoney (Nov 15, 2013)

As with many things "south of the border, whatever that means", it just takes time to trickle down into the Bible Belt. There's a reason an initiative such as MMJ has not been up for a public, majority wins vote. Fear. The legislators are fearful of the unknown. I know a little about NC and I can promise you, with the urban populations in Raleigh/Triad/Charlotte/Asheville, that a ballot initiative would definitely pass. It will happen some day, it just takes a while to turn the opinions.


----------



## randybishop (Nov 15, 2013)

greenlikemoney said:


> As with many things "south of the border, whatever that means", it just takes time to trickle down into the Bible Belt. There's a reason an initiative such as MMJ has not been up for a public, majority wins vote. Fear. The legislators are fearful of the unknown. I know a little about NC and I can promise you, with the urban populations in Raleigh/Triad/Charlotte/Asheville, that a ballot initiative would definitely pass. It will happen some day, it just takes a while to turn the opinions.


Green-
If only NC had a ballot initiative, North Carolina&#8217;s Constitution does not allow for statewide ballot initiatives, only constitutional amendments. Like the _constitutional_ amendment banning same sex marriage that passed recently.


----------



## Normakegan (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm from Asheville! Just votes from Asheville would make it legal! There all stoner hippies woman walking around with furry ass legs! Trust me every one smokes weed there!!!


----------



## ganjamystic (Jan 4, 2014)

randybishop said:


> If only NC had a ballot initiative, North Carolina&#8217;s Constitution does not allow for statewide ballot initiatives, only constitutional amendments. Like the _constitutional_ amendment banning same sex marriage that passed recently.


(I'm from NC, so I'm wondering&#8230 what is the process to put a vote on a new constitutional amendment before the people? do you happen to know? this seems like the way to go in NC where the lawmakers are blatantly ignoring the will of their constituents&#8230; that's how medical marijuana was legalized here in CO, where I currently live&#8230;


----------



## randybishop (Jan 5, 2014)

ganjamystic said:


> (I'm from NC, so I'm wondering&#8230 what is the process to put a vote on a new constitutional amendment before the people? do you happen to know? this seems like the way to go in NC where the lawmakers are blatantly ignoring the will of their constituents&#8230; that's how medical marijuana was legalized here in CO, where I currently live&#8230;


Hi ganjamystic!

I had to look it up (link here):

_Under Article XIII of the N.C. Constitution, one of the two ways to amend the constitution is by legislative proposal. After a legislator introduces a bill proposing an amendment, three-fifths of all members in each chamber of the General Assembly must vote for the bill before the amendment is presented to the voters for approval or rejection during a statewide election. 
Though Republicans hold more than a three-fifths majority in each chamber and could pass bills proposing amendments on a party-line vote, each of the four proposals that have passed one chamber this year did so with bipartisan support. 

_So basically you have to convince a legislator to propose an amendment.

Here is a related video from Marijuana Policy Project:
[video=youtube;_mTNzd_KxII]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mTNzd_KxII[/video]


----------



## Normakegan (Jan 9, 2014)

Coming up to vote again soon... We need a list of people who support the bill!!!


----------



## randybishop (Jan 11, 2014)

Normakegan said:


> Coming up to vote again soon... We need a list of people who support the bill!!!


More info here Normakegan:
http://www.mpp.org/states/north-carolina/


----------



## randybishop (Jan 11, 2014)

Here is an alert that all NC voters should fill out:
https://secure2.convio.net/mpp/site/Advocacy?pagename=homepage&page=UserAction&id=1799&JServSessionIdr004=pa00k9v831.app213a


----------



## randybishop (Jan 21, 2014)

_Rep. Paul Skip Stam, R-Wake, was quoted in newspaper articles as saying the bill was (voted down) quickly because lawmakers were being harassed with phone calls and emails.
_
_We did it to be done with it, so people could move on for the session, he told WRAL earlier this year._
_In a follow-up interview with the StarNews, Stam said he opposes the legalization of medical marijuana because we know marijuana is a gateway drug to other drugs._

Vote Rep. STAM out!


----------



## randybishop (Jan 21, 2014)

_On March 23, 2013 Representative Kelly Alexander addressed Charlotte NORML and shared his ideas for reforming marijuana laws in North Carolina.
_
_Representative Alexander was the sponsor of North Carolina&#8217;s Medical Cannabis Act &#8211; House Bill 84. That bill was famously killed in committee and followed up by callous comments by Paul Stam. Apparently, NORML&#8217;s approach to reforming marijuana laws in North Carolina didn&#8217;t jive with how *Rep. Stam* and his peers like to do business in the General Assembly. So NC NORML asked Kelly Alexander for some tips on making sure the next marijuana related bill gets passed._

http://ncnorml.com/2013/06/17/rep-kelly-alexanders-advice-for-marijuana-law-reform/

[video=youtube;SqPd7FMaMJI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqPd7FMaMJI[/video]


----------



## mrwhatdahell (Feb 4, 2014)

Looking for local N!!!!!C growers.


----------



## potpimp (Nov 8, 2015)

mrwhatdahell said:


> Looking for local N!!!!!C growers.


me too


----------

